# On This Day in 1954, New York Giant's Willie Mays Makes the Greatest Catch Ever!



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2014)

On this day in 1954, Willie Mays makes the greatest catch ever!  Ball hit by a Cleveland Indians player...


----------



## oldman (Sep 30, 2014)

That became known as the "basket catch". Today, major league outfielders are expected to make that catch. I remember watching another great outfielder, Roberto Clemente, that also made some astounding catches. There have been many great outfield catches in major league baseball. Maybe YouTube has a compilation of great catches.


----------

